# They killed it



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

My Toshiba 40" LCD TV, that is. When good old PEPCO restored power after our latest outage (we have many here) Saturday I had a surge in my house that took out a lot of stuff. Some in the HVAC system like the theromstat and humidifier that both run off the furnace's 24 VAC transformer. Also lost the garage door opener RF receiver.

But the question here regards the TV. It is dead... will not turn on. No picture, no sound, no power LED even. I tried the usual like different outlets and unplugging and letting it sit overnight. No good. Interesting that the APC surge protector showed normal operating condition (on and protected) and that the other stuff plugged into it (Sony Dolby receiver and Polk powered subwoofer and JVC CD player) were fine.

Is there possibly a resettable breaker or replaceable fuse inside the TV? I really doubt it but thought I'd ask. I have never been inside one of these before, but I guess I'll have a look before carting it off to the dump.


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it possible that the power supply could be replaced?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

No idea. Not worth the diagnostic cost to find out. I already replaced the TV and the garage door opener... and filed a claim with PEPCO for reimbursement.


----------

